# Anyone shipped over a motorbike in container?



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Know it will be hot but my partners motorbike is his pride and joy, has anyone shipped one over ?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, brought mine from the UK when I came out. There's another thread about it somewhere and it's about 5 years since I've done it but to the best of my memory you'll need. 
An export certificate from dvla, provide copies of the registration and mot to the handlers. They'll know what else is required to get it into Dubai, you will have to pay 5% import tax based on the bikes value so it's a good idea to get a local dealer to give a low valuation on headed paper to save any doubt in what it's worth. It's best to get the shipping agents to do all the paperwork and just deliver it to your doorstep in Dubai as you could waste a couple of days of your life trying to get in and out of Jebel Ali port with the bike. 

Once here getting it registered is pretty straight forward, the only mod I'd made was converting the headlight for driving on the rhs of the road.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Yes, brought mine from the UK when I came out. There's another thread about it somewhere and it's about 5 years since I've done it but to the best of my memory you'll need.
> An export certificate from dvla, provide copies of the registration and mot to the handlers. They'll know what else is required to get it into Dubai, you will have to pay 5% import tax based on the bikes value so it's a good idea to get a local dealer to give a low valuation on headed paper to save any doubt in what it's worth. It's best to get the shipping agents to do all the paperwork and just deliver it to your doorstep in Dubai as you could waste a couple of days of your life trying to get in and out of Jebel Ali port with the bike.
> 
> Once here getting it registered is pretty straight forward, the only mod I'd made was converting the headlight for driving on the rhs of the road.


Great appreciate your help, do you remember who you used?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I used Pickfords as they have a local partner here called Sirva which was based on Jumeirah Beach road. The service at both ends was very good as I just rode the bike to their warehouse in Belfast, they crated it up after I`d took a load of pics to prove the condition and on the Dubai side i just paid the 5% import duty and a small extra charge and it came straight to my apartment.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I used Pickfords as they have a local partner here called Sirva which was based on Jumeirah Beach road. The service at both ends was very good as I just rode the bike to their warehouse in Belfast, they crated it up after I`d took a load of pics to prove the condition and on the Dubai side i just paid the 5% import duty and a small extra charge and it came straight to my apartment.


Great I've seen them, if I get the job offered I will start investigating, thank you, did it go alone or I'm same container as furniture etc?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes it came with the furniture and was no hassle at all. The only thing is I hardly ever ride it now apart from the heat there are a high percentage of motorists here who have no respect for or understanding of what a superbike can do and will delight in either tailgating you or trying to squeeze you into another lane. 
What sort of bike is it?


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

It's a 2002 Ducati 749S he loves it bless him so if we can bring it, he would prefer, I mean I think he knows he won't use it like he does here. What have you got?

Where abouts do you live in Dubai? There is so much choice :-/


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

For a parking lot pimper, then is worth bringing a bike but if someone who actually enjoys getting out and hitting twisties for a couple hundred kms on a weekend, this is a miserable place to have a bike.... Have someone who is going to buy me one to hopefully make me happier here but dare say will be quite depressing to have acess to a bike and hardly anywhere to ride it.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> For a parking lot pimper, then is worth bringing a bike but if someone who actually enjoys getting out and hitting twisties for a couple hundred kms on a weekend, this is a miserable place to have a bike.... Have someone who is going to buy me one to hopefully make me happier here but dare say will be quite depressing to have acess to a bike and hardly anywhere to ride it.


Haha - bless you  

Are you not happy there then??


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

zovi said:


> Haha - bless you
> 
> Are you not happy there then??


Dont get Jynxgirl started !


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

As Jynx says its a frustrating place to be a biker and another problem that your other half will face is that because the bike is over five years old he will only be able to insure it third party. So no cover if it's stolen! I have an RC30 here but it spends nearly all it's time on its stand in my apartment in the marina.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> ...an RC30 here but it spends nearly all it's time on its stand in my apartment in the marina.


Are you actually using the elevator to bring it to your apartment ? 

I used to have sport bikes when still living in Houston many moons ago, and after gotten one stolen despite having multiple "unbreakable" locking devices attached, I started to park the bikes inside my house (i.e. garage was converted to a game room with no door) so that sweet memory just popped back... 

And, to OP, yes. I shipped my bike with me in the container when we moved (to Norway). And I have friends who also did the same when they moved to other countries as well, it is an easy process except if the destination country has VERY high import duties (i.e. most countries in Asia).


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

ccr said:


> Are you actually using the elevator to bring it to your apartment ?
> 
> I used to have sport bikes when still living in Houston many moons ago, and after gotten one stolen despite having multiple "unbreakable" locking devices attached, I started to park the bikes inside my house (i.e. garage was converted to a game room with no door) so that sweet memory just popped back...
> 
> And, to OP, yes. I shipped my bike with me in the container when we moved (to Norway). And I have friends who also did the same when they moved to other countries as well, it is an easy process except if the destination country has VERY high import duties (i.e. most countries in Asia).


Thank you again for info.... We would be getting a villa haha so we'll have to keep indoors I guess.

I've been told the crime is almost nothing there though in Dubai and it wouldn't get stolen?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

zovi said:


> Haha - bless you
> 
> Are you not happy there then??


uh oh.... :boxing:



Felixtoo2 said:


> As Jynx says its a frustrating place to be a biker and another problem that your other half will face is that because the bike is over five years old he will only be able to insure it third party. So no cover if it's stolen! I have an RC30 here but it spends nearly all it's time on its stand in my apartment in the marina.


Is this you, Felix?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

zovi said:


> I've been told the crime is almost nothing there though in Dubai and it wouldn't get stolen?


My bikes that mentioned were stolen in *Houston*.

I never had a bike in UAE.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

ccr said:


> My bikes that mentioned were stolen in Houston.
> 
> I never had a bike in UAE.


Sorry my fault too early in morning , Misread


----------

